# Let’s see your NO DATE wrist shots!



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:

1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)

My only two date watches were bought because I loved the watches and nothing to do with the date.

So.....let's see your NO DATE wristshots!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

No date rules!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Stowa TO2


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Smokeshopp (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

These are mine right now. Most of my watches have dates and a lot of those would be better without them:


----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Ball 21st Century, Sinn 556 "Anniversary" edition.


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

Have a few! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I keep posting this photo, which I think turned out well for being so haphazardly taken. (Stopped briefly in a parking lot after giving a lecture.)


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I am happy to oblige!


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Only have one right now, planning for another no-dater soon.


----------



## EnderW (Mar 16, 2015)

a few


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

catlike said:


> These are mine right now. Most of my watches have dates and a lot of those would be better without them:
> 
> View attachment 12943751
> 
> ...


Love that Longines!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

dantan said:


> I am happy to oblige!


What a collection...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

I have a couple that fit the criteria.


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

On the ferry to a diving trip in Thailand. Who cares what the date is!


----------



## Targaryen (Sep 28, 2015)

I like the aesthetic of a no date. Also, less hassle when switching. Then again, I always find myself checking for the date on my watch. Funny how that can be ingrained


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)

Viva la no-date!!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

run23 said:


> On the ferry to a diving trip in Thailand. Who cares what the date is!
> View attachment 12944805


What year is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

have only the 1 so far.


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

lo_scrivano said:


> What year is that?


if there's no date on it, why would you expect a year?!?

sorry, that really was the first thing i thought...


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

zimv20ca said:


> if there's no date on it, why would you expect a year?!?
> 
> sorry, that really was the first thing i thought...


The year your watch was manufactured

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

lo_scrivano said:


> What year is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a K serial number, so made in around 2001 or so and purchased in 2003. 15 year old watch and keeping almost perfect time and still able to be used for its original purpose: looking cool in the water while a dive computer does the real work (-;


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

lo_scrivano said:


> The year your watch was manufactured


nah, i got it. just thought it was funny.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Whenever they're an option, I choose the no date variant. These are the wrist shots I have, although I have a number of other no date watches which I don't have wrist shots of.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

run23 said:


> It's a K serial number, so made in around 2001 or so and purchased in 2003. 15 year old watch and keeping almost perfect time and still able to be used for its original purpose: looking cool in the water while a dive computer does the real work (-;


Looks very clean. Like it better than the newer ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

lo_scrivano said:


> Looks very clean. Like it better than the newer ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. It took me a while to find a decent two liner from a good seller. I've had it about a year and still love it. Unfortunately (or fortunately if you're a seller I guess) the price of these have seemed to gone up about 20-25% over the past year. I have no idea why- the Rolex used market mystifies me to no end.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

Here are a few of my favorites


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

Every time I pull one of my no date watches out of my watch case and set it, I feel as though I'm on a mini vacation for not having to fiddle with a day or date functions









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

American Jedi said:


> Every time I pull one of my no date watches out of my watch case and set it, I feel as though I'm on a mini vacation for not having to fiddle with a day or date functions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

No dates are also my favorite type!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Dougiebaby said:


> View attachment 12945111
> 
> 
> View attachment 12945113
> ...


My grail watch. Hope to own one by December 2019.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the only no-date watch I own.









I used to have these two, but sold them (not for lack of date).


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

(No date on this side - does this count?)


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Well, this is my only no-dater....


----------



## 13946 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nomos Tangente Sport Index










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

xavier_chang said:


> Nomos Tangente Sport Index
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that strap!


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

lo_scrivano said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Have a great weekend.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a few..


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

Agree with you, as much is nice to have a date for daily use at work, but many watches place the date in an awkward position, or weird finishing; so i rather have a no date if not executed right.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## kindwater (Sep 27, 2016)

when ever i hear no date, rolex sub 114060 comes to my mind.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lawes (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

In a perfect world, all watches would be dateless...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

My only no date


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

Very nice collection.

What's this one? Very cool.











Chronopolis said:


> In a perfect world, all watches would be dateless...
> 
> View attachment 12947067
> View attachment 12947075
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, It started out as Seiko SRP347 -- I modified it.











Camguy said:


> Very nice collection.
> 
> What's this one? Very cool.
> 
> View attachment 12947295


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Vostok Classica


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Excuse the pic, don't have long enough arms to shoot a good wristie with the SLR.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

kindwater said:


> when ever i hear no date, rolex sub 114060 comes to my mind.


The 114060 and the Explorer have got to be two of the nicest no date watches out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Longjean (Jun 30, 2012)

I love the look of the “berry” dial, I have tried it on at the local retailer but can I justify two Rolexwatches ?

Not a lot of love here for berry but I have a collection of different coloured dials, white ,black, blue, champagne, silver, green , chocolate, but not a tobacco Zenith which I covet nor a berry Rolex.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

ND's da bomb (as my kids used to say) . . .


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)

Wow drhr, wouldn't expect to see a steinhart in your collection. I admire that considering the rest of your collection.

I have 3 steinharts myself, but none of the homage models.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

xherion said:


> Wow drhr, wouldn't expect to see a steinhart in your collection. I admire that considering the rest of your collection.
> 
> I have 3 steinharts myself, but none of the homage models.


A nice watch is a nice watch to me regardless it's price and/or what it says on the dial. Happy on your Steinharts, they make 'em well, thanks for comments/input!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I love a date but here's my one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

drhr said:


> A nice watch is a nice watch to me regardless it's price and/or what it says on the dial. Happy on your Steinharts, they make 'em well, thanks for comments/input!!!


There is a crazy argument going on about Rolex vs Tudor in the subforum. You are proof that not everyone bases their likes on price and not everything is better just because it's expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

41Mets said:


> I love a date but here's my one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is that? Steinhart? Sinn?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> What is that? Steinhart? Sinn?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stowa 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

41Mets said:


> Stowa
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Almost had it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> There is a crazy argument going on about Rolex vs Tudor in the subforum. You are proof that *not everyone bases their likes on price and not everything is better just because it's expensive.*
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, couldn't have said/written it any better . . . dunno why peeps get so up in arms about stuff, they're just watches fG'ss, much appreciate the response and info!!!!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)

Here are a few


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

ND is par for the course for me...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ho_moon_ar (Nov 26, 2014)

Awesome Watch!! really matches the strap!



kyfra;45435641 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon (Jun 24, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qjet (Apr 11, 2015)

View attachment 12964219


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Some really nice watches/collections being posted in here!

I've only got the 1 for now:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pimmsley (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

These beauties ...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Does it have to be my wrist?


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

issey.miyake said:


> Some really nice watches/collections being posted in here!
> 
> I've only got the 1 for now:
> 
> ...


Great watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

This thread is outrageous. It contains wrists shots of almost every watch I have ever lusted for. From ALS, to the Speedy Alaska. From the JLC 1931, to a Rolex pre-daytona. *****, stop posting people! You're going to give me a coronary!


----------



## De Wolfe (Jul 23, 2015)

No date, any day, any way. But unfortunately I only have 1 watch with no date, odd


----------



## Nemoskywalker (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

mykii said:


> This thread is outrageous. It contains wrists shots of almost every watch I have ever lusted for. From ALS, to the Speedy Alaska. From the JLC 1931, to a Rolex pre-daytona. *****, stop posting people! You're going to give me a coronary!


You're welcome! For once I started a thread that is getting some incredible wrist shots. At least a dozen watches here that I would love to own. Just for that I am going to back to Page 1 and go through all of them again! LOL! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

dantan said:


> I am happy to oblige!


You own every watch I want to own...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Timeless classic Hard to beat 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Nemoskywalker said:


>


My fav combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Seiko SRW009








Orient Enduro








MHD SQ1


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Armida A9 300m








Borealis Estoril 300








CWC RN Dive Watch








Helson Sharkmaster 300








Precista PRS-18








Tiger Concept 5513 V2








Seagull 1963








Luch Single Hander








Tisell 40mm Pilot


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

sea shark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

BWC


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Dad's:









Grandpa's:









Great-great-great Grandpa's: (sorry, no strap for this one)


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

This is it out of my main twelve.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Seamaster DeVille circa 1965


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

lo_scrivano said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


agree, that's one of the nicer collections I've seen.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Overwound (May 15, 2013)

My steel dial OP 36 catching some warm sunlight.


----------



## dwaym0 (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Seagull 1963










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

In the office wristi with my Ming 17.01 on French Racing Blue Ming strap


----------



## watchlover1234567 (May 13, 2016)

I’ve really been loving my no-date Meister


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## wickets (Mar 16, 2016)

Taking a guess mr. gatormac isnt a fan of dates  Liking the railmaster....awesome piece


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

70s Camaro









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

wickets said:


> Taking a guess mr. gatormac isnt a fan of dates  Liking the railmaster....awesome piece


I do prefer no date, but I have plenty of watches with dates. Thanks- yeah, I really like the Railmaster too. I find myself not wanting to wear any other watches.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

That would represent the majority of my collection:















Oddly enough, the two in my collection that I am considering selling are both the ones with a date: Grand Seiko Quartz, and Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like, no, NEED, to be in your line of work immediately - whatever it is.
I hope it involves messin' up people too.;-)



carlhaluss said:


> That would represent the majority of my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly enough, the two in my collection that I am considering selling are both the ones with a date: Grand Seiko Quartz, and Oris Divers 65.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd like, no, NEED, to be in your line of work immediately - whatever it is.
> I hope it involves messin' up people too.;-)


Ha! Ha! Actually, I'm retired! At least, for now. I don't know that I messed people up, but they sure - some of them - messed me up big time! :-d


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

I hate dates:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I think this is all...


----------



## 5 Miler (Dec 30, 2016)

My favorite complication - no complications.


----------



## xherion (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

barutanseijin said:


> I hate dates:


Nice Lord Marvel. I have one too, but couldn't find a wrist shot and too lazy to take one. It's a great way to get a high beat at a bargain price (and a watch with an interesting history). And of course, it has no date.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

carlhaluss said:


> Ha! Ha! Actually, I'm retired! At least, for now. I don't know that I messed people up, but they sure - some of them - messed me up big time! :-d


Great collection, Carl. Great taste. Have you been a collector most of your life, or did the bug bite you in retirement?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Roue SSD3


----------



## American Jedi (May 27, 2017)

JLC DSC+ Da Sub


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Oris 65 «.no date.» Topper Limited Edition

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## rewind (Apr 15, 2018)

Here's mine.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Archimede Pilot 42 B










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Cayman


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Longines Lepine Heritage 180th Anniversary (56mm)


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

Overwound said:


> My steel dial OP 36 catching some warm sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 13134619


Best OP dial ever


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Bulova Accutron A-15


----------



## oddgeir.oen (Jan 15, 2018)

NOMOS Glashütte Ludwig 38









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmil128 (Apr 16, 2008)

Watching racing with my Speedy


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Up/Down.


----------



## tk.watch (Jun 19, 2018)

This might just be one of my fav. threads ever. Thanks all for posting!


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Glashutte Original Senator Excellence


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

My two









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Nikita70 said:


> View attachment 13248533












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tk.watch (Jun 19, 2018)

Ok here's one from this morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

tk.watch said:


> Ok here's one from this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The greatest No Date!


----------



## dennisbible (Nov 5, 2017)

Armida A6


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chance4u (Jul 31, 2016)

GO PanoInverse


----------



## AramH (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

STAG TYO


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

NORD Zeitmaschine


----------



## zimv20ca (Oct 21, 2017)

no seconds hand, either.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

My Heuer Camaro running strong!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Third no-date in my collection- I think they are my preference:


----------



## Wasatch Penguin (Nov 27, 2017)

Nice Ming! I just love them.


----------



## Wasatch Penguin (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Wasatch Penguin (Nov 27, 2017)

Just an absolutely all time classic watch. Looks great!


----------



## Wasatch Penguin (Nov 27, 2017)

mnf67 said:


> Third no-date in my collection- I think they are my preference:


Just an absolutely all time classic watch. Looks great!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

mnf67 said:


> Third no-date in my collection- I think they are my preference:


 well that's what inspired the thread!


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wasatch Penguin said:


> Just an absolutely all time classic watch. Looks great!


Yeah, I have to say that the 14270 is maybe the perfect watch for me in terms of size, design, versatility, water resistance, and being under the radar.


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Wasatch Penguin said:


> View attachment 13501807


The new Air King's are growing on me. I tried one on at an AD and it all works together. Nice watch.


----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

Air king


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## chance4u (Jul 31, 2016)

Breguet Tradition 5057


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

No Date Wrist/Pocket shot then...


----------



## Davemcc (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## emonje (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## kmsmd (Jul 25, 2017)

So many great wrist shots. I’m on team no date all the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

320 case sniper dial Amphibia:


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

My favourite no date watch...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Elysee Bronze Chronograph.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

The only no date watch I've ever owned. Now up for sale.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

Finally.. a thread for cleanliness and symmetry! 

aaa by j. miller, on Flickr

P1040500-001 by j. miller, on Flickr


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

No-date wrist shot. (You're welcome)


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Only have 2, but if it were up to me, I would remove the date windows from all of my watches.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

New ND lume SMP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrera Tourbillon


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Some of mine


----------



## 14060 (Nov 27, 2010)

These:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Just realized that the two favorite watches in my collection are no-date, hadn't really thought about it much before seeing this thread.


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

Sebast975 said:


>


Ah, the OP .... Very nice combo


----------



## Maiden (Sep 19, 2014)

Love it, just tells the time.....


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Speedy! On a two-stretch racing leather!


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)

I also prefer no date watches, and I seek them out when I have the option. I own watches for their aesthetics, as art vs a tool, and I much prefer looking at a clean symmetrical dial. I've designed my core collection around classic no date all arounders.


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

who needs a date?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

My latest addition....


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Karlisnet said:


> Ah, the OP .... Very nice combo


Thank you sir. You have some fantastic watches yourself...including this Oris I've never seen before. The integration of the calendar days so seemlessly into the dial itself makes this a date-watch that almost looks like a no-date...really interesting stuff!


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Here's mine, no longer have the Vario, may purchase another next year, the Pulsar is hour & minutes and hold down of the button gets you the seconds.









Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 71 TRUCK (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

My only no date watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

5513



montu63 said:


> My only no date watch.


I don't know, but I seeing two there! Now, just sell that "extra" wedding band and go shop for a third.


----------



## Buckatron (Feb 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder (Nov 23, 2018)

Bulova Lunar Pilot


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


> 5513
> 
> I don't know, but I seeing two there! Now, just sell that "extra" wedding band and go shop for a third.


Haha don't know what my wife would say if I did that...

Maybe if I turn up with a new sub no date she might not notice the missing ring??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joespeeder said:


> Bulova Lunar Pilot


This is an incredible watch, sometimes I regret selling mine....

If only Bulova made it slightly smaller and mechanical......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks montu63,

I think it's close to the original size if I remember correctly, maybe the same? I was hoping for a mechanical version but the high frequency Bulova movement is very cool and super accurate. 
I had to buy both versions of the watch and combine them to create the No Date with the correct Bulova font. So it's as close as I can get to the one off they made.

Joe


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Joespeeder said:


> Thanks montu63,
> 
> I think it's close to the original size if I remember correctly, maybe the same? I was hoping for a mechanical version but the high frequency Bulova movement is very cool and super accurate.
> I had to buy both versions of the watch and combine them to create the No Date with the correct Bulova font. So it's as close as I can get to the one off they made.
> ...


I knew there was something, you swapped cases!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Manmilli (May 10, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful simplicity.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sturmanskie, Hamilton, Omega, Omega









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Wow that constellation is spectacular! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

montu63 said:


> Haha don't know what my wife would say if I did that...
> 
> Maybe if I turn up with a new sub no date she might not notice the missing ring??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just kidding. :0) You are lucky to have the wedding band and a loving wife.

That's a great watch you've got there as well.


----------



## Napacountyshooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rfortson said:


> Hamilton


I don't know if it was that era, or better designers back then, but just about all brands seem to have had superior designs compared to what they have today.

Or maybe today we just have people in charge (at watch companies) who have less refined sensibility than people before. 
After all, just about everything is super vulgar today, and that's the new norm.


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


> I was just kidding. :0) You are lucky to have the wedding band and a loving wife.
> 
> That's a great watch you've got there as well.


Thanks! Don't worry I laughed when I read your comment!!! We can never have too many watches right!

Love your sub by the way....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joespeeder said:


> Thanks montu63,
> 
> I think it's close to the original size if I remember correctly, maybe the same? I was hoping for a mechanical version but the high frequency Bulova movement is very cool and super accurate.
> I had to buy both versions of the watch and combine them to create the No Date with the correct Bulova font. So it's as close as I can get to the one off they made.
> ...


Ah I knew there was something different about it! Very cool.

So I am I correct in saying the dial is off the black PVD version?? Which is closer to Dave Scott's original watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't know if it was that era, or better designers back then, but just about all brands seem to have had superior designs compared to what they have today.
> 
> Or maybe today we just have people in charge (at watch companies) who have less refined sensibility than people before.
> After all, just about everything is super vulgar today, and that's the new norm.


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joespeeder (Nov 23, 2018)

Morning everyone.... Here's my Seagull Reverse Panda 1963 reissue


----------



## Joespeeder (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey montu63,

You are correct. I used the desire to have as close as I could get to Dave Scott's watch as an opportunity to do my first watch mod. I now have to sell the black case, date movement, and carbon strap which are all together and running great.

Here's the conversion thread I did for this project. It's very simple really but I'm use to doing build threads in my other hobby and I wanted to do a thread for guys like me that have never touched the inside of a watch before. Just to take some of the mystery away. Plus it shows how the project will turn out.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f705/bulova-lunar-pilot-dial-crorrection-replacment-mod-1st-watch-mod-project-ever-4838887.html

Something about the Bulova, it draws you in and you just end up staring into the dial. I have other watches that are military style dials and I really enjoy them but the Bulova I find myself staring into the dial....

Joe


----------



## montu63 (Mar 22, 2010)

Joespeeder said:


> Hey montu63,
> 
> You are correct. I used the desire to have as close as I could get to Dave Scott's watch as an opportunity to do my first watch mod. I now have to sell the black case, date movement, and carbon strap which are all together and running great.
> 
> ...


I had just had a look through the mod thread. Looks like your bravery paid off.

That's one unique watch you have there! Wear well!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Love ND watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this yesterday,, don't remember the date,,, hahaha.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Grégoire (Apr 30, 2008)

Sure thing.

But instead of me hogging all the fun, I'll let me daughter field this one...


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

76 Seiko Lord Marvel Hi-Beat


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

No date chronos


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Whenever it is an option, I prefer no date watches.


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

No date, no problem

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

My top three is no date! 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

H2O CH6


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

bobo90 said:


> My top three is no date!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous Rolex.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Aevig Huldra


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Tudor Black Bay. Sometimes I miss the date, but I do love the warmth of the dial!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Like the Seiko in the background too!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HMT Janata. Total vintage style hand winder with vintage designed (old Citizen designed) movement.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

New today!


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

fbdyws6 said:


> Gorgeous Rolex.


Thanks! Gotta say I'm in love

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)

Current no date..










Former no date










Wishlist

Photo credit: Monochrome Watches


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Zelos, my latest non date watch


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Only no date


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

A few no-dates here:

























and this one is a date, but not displaying the date on a 3 o'clock window keeps the watch very symmetrical...which should agree with OP...


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Double post


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

Christopher Ward C65


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

drhr said:


> ND's da bomb (as my kids used to say) . . .


I had never heard of the Memovox (probably because I don't gaze at watches that cost more than $600). That is a beautiful watch.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Merkur FOD pilot


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Explorer on a perlon strap


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Here's an uncommon one


----------



## wusnutt (Apr 30, 2018)

The one I have on today...









And a few others...


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a wrist shot of my BP but not of my Hermes:


----------



## mrplow25 (Jan 30, 2010)

JLC Reverso Duo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

No date SGBW235 could be my all-time favorite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I don't like to set dates


----------



## bob_sacamano (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tyler McKay (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

RLG Atlanticus


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


that's a nice one.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Sorry for the bad picture quality...I can't post using medium size using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow old thread! I notice I posted my Speedy Reduced back then. I've upgraded my NO DATE game significantly since then 


















































AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dwalby (Jun 25, 2018)

After 271 posts someone has to say it, you don't want to see my wrist shot when I have no date.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

dwalby said:


> After 271 posts someone has to say it, you don't want to see my wrist shot when I have no date.


I'm sure at least 269 of us have thought about saying that.......................but refrained


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

clogging up this old thread with a few over the years...


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I typically only buy no dates these days. This is my rotation of daily wearers.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Laco Augsburg 42


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Unimatic U2-C


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Team no-date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Pee Dee said:


> clogging up this old thread with a few over the years...


For a Speedy fan I'm having a hard time placing your two white dial Speedies (both gorgeous). I would love some details and ref numbers. Is one of them the Italian market LE?

AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

Love that shot of the Omega railmaster and the watch. If only they had a white dial variant. Omega, if youre reading, make a white dial railmaster!


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sturmanskie Gagarin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pee Dee (Jul 21, 2011)

lo_scrivano said:


> For a Speedy fan I'm having a hard time placing your two white dial Speedies (both gorgeous). I would love some details and ref numbers. Is one of them the Italian market LE?
> 
> AD (Instagram @officine_scrivano)


Nothing special there. Just a standard speedy pro and a FOIS both with modded dials/hands (mitsukoshi and albino)

There's a local shop here in Brisbane 20mins from me with a lot of Omega NOS parts


----------



## Miles Stewart (Jan 22, 2020)

Pee Dee said:


> There's a local shop here in Brisbane 20mins from me with a lot of Omega NOS parts


Care to share the name of the shop? I'm in the market for a dial!


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

Here are a few I've enjoyed.


----------



## Toooooooonyyy (Sep 9, 2019)

And the trusty Dan Henry no date


----------



## raistlin65 (Mar 20, 2019)

Toooooooonyyy said:


> And the trusty Dan Henry no date
> View attachment 15565340
> View attachment 15565341


Love that watch. I have the same one. And a date would ruin the perfect left/right symmetry of it and distract from the rest of it's beauty!


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Vintage 1965.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)




----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Who needs a date in this day and age?


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

VicLeChic said:


> Who needs a date in this day and age?
> 
> View attachment 15565927
> 
> ...


My thought (occasionally).

If I am working I should know the day and date, if not..


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)

Trying another GGB


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


Nice speedy


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sota0003 (Apr 22, 2020)

9F11E0CD-B764-4B8D-A5EC-CC1ECC2BE214 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

E9520002-0BF1-4E1F-8A79-4586FF38ADF6 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

EBEBB152-0A21-4E47-AE86-BA8421ECFDEF by Brad Sotak, on Flickr

56500B01-A6BC-4CBF-AB0B-CBABE04AEE4B by Brad Sotak, on Flickr


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

those four above are a tough act to follow, but here's my antithesis wrist shot.


----------



## joelscott7 (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

All of my wrist shots are sans date with these two:


----------



## CMY21 (Jan 1, 2020)

.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sota0003 said:


> 9F11E0CD-B764-4B8D-A5EC-CC1ECC2BE214 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr
> 
> E9520002-0BF1-4E1F-8A79-4586FF38ADF6 by Brad Sotak, on Flickr
> 
> ...


You got some crazy watches brother!

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## JLittle (Nov 7, 2020)

Hamilton.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HangPham (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Omega Speedy reduced.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## TheGoalieKing (May 4, 2016)

Karlisnet said:


> View attachment 15576463


So nice... Would love to hear some thoughts and impressions on this one

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

one just serviced and cleaned up. on a vintage perlon strap.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The only two in the collection.


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

This one today.....


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Fructus Temporum (Jul 10, 2017)

Raketa 2609.HA, 19J. 40 mm.


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

Mine


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## Aelius (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Non of the on the wrist today, just the 2 non date have.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Avelta


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not on the wrist but










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## LNeilB (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## andyjohnson (Oct 5, 2018)

The Monta Oceanking is my first no-date watch and I really like the simplicity of the dial without a date indicator.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Vostok 150SE on Hirsch Pure rubber


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great stuff, guys.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Whoever bought this watch over 50 years ago didn't need a date complication... and neither do I.


----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

80 years ago the date was not popular


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Prefer no dates. Wearing my BWC today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TransporterG (Aug 21, 2020)

I still won't hire a guy who wears a watch with no date. Nonetheless, here I am diggin' this one.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Newly acquired


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## PetePetePete (Dec 19, 2020)

I've haven't known what date it was since the lockdown began


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I love the way this blue degrade dial looks different every time I look at it. The Monta Noble dial looks offly intriguing as well.


----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

New santos midsize









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Really like the cartier


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Bronze 47mm "Hand Cranker"


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


If you like simetry and "no date" watches...i think you'll enjoy this.


----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

Nine four successor. Sized today. Have a blue one for sale on ebay if interested.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

OP 36










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

Here's mine










to be or not to be, that always confuses me.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Wearing this a lot these days as the PR is longer


----------



## gaege (Nov 17, 2020)

There are some seriously awesome pieces in here. Now ya'll got me gettin ideas.......


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

The one and only.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Not on the wrist but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's such a terrific trio!!


----------



## HermannZeGerman (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

On my wooden wrist that I got for Xmas.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bruck177 (Jan 20, 2020)

Eugene Hot said:


>


Double Stowa... nice!


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

bruck177 said:


> Double Stowa...


More Stowa









More marine


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

Old beater no-date kind of day ....


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Ironman140.6 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Nigel Cabourn


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

All watches should be no date. I know what day it is...it's one more than yesterday.
















Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)

10clone said:


> Nine four successor. Sized today. Have a blue one for sale on ebay if interested.


What watch is this? Thanks! (EDIT: Never mind; didn't see the text when I replied: Nine Four Watches, Successor model.)


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

Lugan said:


> What watch is this? Thanks! (EDIT: Never mind; didn't see the text when I replied: Nine Four Watches, Successor model.)


Again my blue nine four successor is being sold on ebay. The reason is I bought the artic white version and also because I have a sinn 556 ib so I will never wear it.

To be honest I like the midnight blue version better but its too redundant in my collection. If anyone is interested feel free to make an offer since I am open to negotiating


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

I figure I'll get a date complication someday. Today is not that day.


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)

a few for the offering.........enjoy your time!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Speedy Pro


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

King Seiko 44-9990 manual wind 1968










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a few... mostly vintage, but I will post here the most minimalistic ones!





  








quartz




__
sorinp1


__
May 26, 2020












  








danish design picto.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Oct 28, 2020


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it Monday? What's today's date?


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OysterPerpetual







*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Borealis Cascais (V1)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## pfern10 (Feb 10, 2019)

Definitely don't need a date with the Gevril Tribeca 1999 classic #stunning#Gevril#Tribeca









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, that's right. My wrist really resembles a rock. ?


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

-my first watch without a date complication. I really like it!


----------



## Graneworm (Nov 7, 2020)

Thought I had fewer no dates than this.















































































Having more than one pair of socks doesn't make me a sock collector.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

Enicar no date


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

No-date Allwyn mechanical









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JM252 said:


> View attachment 15690162


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

MK II paradive










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

PAM 217


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## orangecanes (Sep 14, 2008)

Ironman140.6 said:


> View attachment 15635746
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this watch dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Elgin Legionnaire 302 (c. 1928)


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## gvlozada (Jan 25, 2019)

Rolex Oyster Perpetual









Sent from my vivo 1919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

No date manual is so easy to wear a couple of days a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT mod









Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_*#OP







*_


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Pontificator (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

PAM 217 on a different strap this time...


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I used to have a regular, black dial 556i. Great watch but the dial was a bit too stark. Got this 556ib years after I sold my first 556 and absolutely love this one. I do miss the date now and then but it is worth the trade off for a totally uninterrupted dial. Unlike other watches I've owned, it puts me into a little trance each time I check the time.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

No date, no day, no indices, no-name, NO worries!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Mike2 said:


> I used to have a regular, black dial 556i. Great watch but the dial was a bit too stark. Got this 556ib years after I sold my first 556 and absolutely love this one. I do miss the date now and then but it is worth the trade off for a totally uninterrupted dial. Unlike other watches I've owned, it puts me into a little trance each time I check the time.


I almost went with that but already had some blue dials in the lineup and came across this in unworn condition. It's sort of a quasi-birth year watch having started life in 1961.

Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

zengineer said:


> I almost went with that but already had some blue dials in the lineup and came across this in unworn condition. It's sort of a quasi-birth year watch having started life in 1961.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...


That one is a beauty! I considered that one as well but decided I wanted one that I could buy new. I would love to see that dial in person. I know that photos never do the blue dial justice.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#OP







*


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

Ahhhh...so much symmetry and loveliness. No date dials are the best.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I love Watches with no date feature!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Schofield









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15710472


She looks to be in beautiful shape!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

craigmorin4555 said:


> Schofield
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very rare beauty on these forums.

Greetings fellow Schofield owner.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

jdm california dial marlin.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

American Jedi said:


> I have a couple that fit the criteria.


Oh snap! The JLC diver! Don't see many of those around. Very nice!


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

04 is the (jump) hour, not the date window


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## divertech (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

sorinp1 said:


> View attachment 15718151


I see the date on that one


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Bradjhomes said:


> I see the date on that one


I see a 24 hr subdial but not a date.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

zengineer said:


> I see a 24 hr subdial but not a date.


You're completely right!
My mistake.


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)

A shot of the Marina Militare in natural light (the night time shots were a bit rubbish).










Edit: that one isn't much good either so here's one I prepared earlier:


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

x Greats Bayman. one of my Mr.'s favorites.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

I'm on vacation so absolutely no date on my watch!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

No Date; Never Late


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a couple...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Only "no dater" in my crew.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

i am afraid it will be a bit too sexy for you to handle.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

vintage zombie brand.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

GV


----------



## Geology Rocks (Feb 22, 2015)

Hosting change


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Only no date watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello Comrades


----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

My only non-date watch I own right now. Vance.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Morning coffee time.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Hopefully in the near future!


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Easy Reader Bold


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

No date....and no seconds!


----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## aeroman5 (Jan 11, 2019)

Mr Jones' Watches, although the hour window does look like a date window.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Does this count?


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

birth year self-wind. ahem, 1962.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

New Stowa bronze small seconds










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15735515


What reference is this? 372? A great watch indeed..


----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pun said:


> What reference is this? 372? A great watch indeed..


Thanks, yes it's a 372 one of my favourite Panerai for sure.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks, yes it's a 372 one of my favourite Panerai for sure.


Is it plexiglas? Or new saphhire series glass?


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Sublimekickscan (Feb 18, 2020)

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15737819


Nice! Is that a Seiko mod? Very Sinn-like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Sublimekickscan said:


> Nice! Is that a Seiko mod? Very Sinn-like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Maratac actually. SR-9015L is the model.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

This is a Seiko SKX


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Bradjhomes said:


> I see the date on that one


Sorry, somehow I missed your comment... It is indeed a 24 hour sub-dial, as @zengineer already pointed out!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Johnjr (Jan 9, 2010)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Modaser (Jan 1, 2018)

Neptune 3









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry, no wrist shot...


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

My BY watch...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

schumacher62 said:


>


An elegant example...very nice indeed!


----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Drop Felix Field Watch


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## c2h5oh (Dec 11, 2012)

http://imgur.com/JYUCWyG


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Cabourn.


----------



## joshsx (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## A_h_r_m_s (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15745030


Clive, your PAM collection is SICK!!!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

My 1st Russian, def not my last! I haven't quite put that insert in yet!


----------



## Skellig (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

4 of the 5 in my collection are no date models.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

JLC Tribute to Deep Sea Alarm, Daytona, Aquastar Deepstar Reissue, Omega Flightmaster, Omega Speedmaster MKII


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Herb1953 (Apr 3, 2020)

Can’t do it. All my wristwatches have dates.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Herb1953 said:


> Can't do it. All my wristwatches have dates.


You're still welcome to marvel at our superior taste.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

Grand Seiko SBGX293


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*ARMIDA 







*


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Reporter









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gs300999s (Nov 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Cincy2 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Art Collector (Oct 14, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15750126


Big Clive, you and I share the same passions for Daytonas and Panerais. Hats off on this gorgeous wrist shot.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

124060...


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Only one.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Mr Auto (Apr 29, 2019)

.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hamilton khaki mechanical


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Huckberry


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## cghorr01 (Aug 22, 2019)

No date, even though if one was made I would have bought it with the date.









Sent from my Note 20 Ultra


----------



## Whitebread (Nov 7, 2020)

SethBullock said:


> View attachment 15755912


Which end of the seconds hand are you supposed to use to read time? The arrow or the long end of the stick? I guess it's the latter but that arrow sure looks confused, pointing to what the time was 30 seconds ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Whitebread said:


> Which end of the seconds hand are you supposed to use to read time? The arrow or the long end of the stick? I guess it's the latter but that arrow sure looks confused, pointing to what the time was 30 seconds ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I don't know man. The technology is too advanced for me.


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

Not to be a contrarian, but as much as I love this watch, I've pulled my iPhone out of my pocket twice today to check the date.


----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VizslaFriend (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Tudor 9401/0 HAGD All!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Some affordable choices.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## efcop (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Yesterday's aquisition.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Okapi001 said:


> Yesterday's aquisition.
> View attachment 15773256


That is very unusual, is that a yacht timer function?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

Bigeye but no date


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Speedy on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> That is very unusual, is that a yacht timer function?


Indeed it is.








Eberhard - Regatta Yachttimers


The Eberhard watch company was founded at La Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland, in 1887 as the Maison d’Horlogerie Eberhard & Co. With a history of well over 125 years, its name has stood its ground ever since as a synonym for tradition, commitment and innovation. In the 1980’s Eberhard launched their...



www.regatta-yachttimers.com


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just picked this up, available with or without the date function.


----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## extski (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

buggravy said:


> Not to be a contrarian, but as much as I love this watch, I've pulled my iPhone out of my pocket twice today to check the date.
> View attachment 15756431


Was it still the same day the second time?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buggravy (Feb 22, 2021)

zengineer said:


> Was it still the same day the second time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha, touché. But a watch is a tool to handle what my feeble brain can not. I do still love my BB58 though.


----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Speedmaster


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)

I love me a good Explorer.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## webster126 (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

No date, no logo, no rotor.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

minnie and her date.


----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

Taken earlier today









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Heylewy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Harsh light makes for a bad photo & a very nice day


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

It's clear by the posts in this thread that enthusiasts love a no date watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Vintage Timestar









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Um, there are too many shots of no-date watches NOT ON WRISTS here.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## m630 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

I never liked dates coz I love symmetry too much

Empire Art Deco Dress Watch








Empire Watch (Automatic)


Inspired by sleek geometry, elegant typography and bold designs of the 1920s,Vario’s Empire Art Deco Chronograph Watch is merging time with timelessness USE EMPIRE8 for 8% off. Offer ends 31 Dec 2022.




vario.sg


----------



## Rodiggs (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Oops


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

m630 said:


> View attachment 15801114


Nice 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


Nodus Trieste in monochrome with Snapseed...


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Don't mind the dirt...

Insta: @officine_scrivano


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RotorNoise (Jan 22, 2020)

Ask and ye shall recieve


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

A couple of mine...


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)

Vintage 34mm Darwil.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

Today's...


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

No date. Just day of the week.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

76 Marlin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

timex x nigel cabourn


----------



## OmmNom (Jan 15, 2020)

I love the aesthetic of no date but forget the date, all the time. Remembering the day of the week is no biggie but I find myself needing that date window.

with that said, I do own a 14060 no date sub. I’ll have to take a wrist shot pic for this thread.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Chronometer "Terra Incognita" Special Limited Edition


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15816461


What time is it?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Teeuu said:


> What time is it?


five minutes to 1am


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SNGLRTY (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## technovox (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Speedmaster caliber 321... HAGD All!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## grizzly83 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Aero2001 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

skagen titanium slim




__
sorinp1


__
May 22, 2020


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Blancpain 7002 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Vanguard!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SNGLRTY (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

1959 Bulova A17A, caliber BNCH, US military issued navigation watch.


----------



## ToBeDetermined (Mar 29, 2018)

No date - no worries


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## DSS (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This thread popped on my feed after a long time! Posting some no-date watches that I wore in the last few days.












































Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)

I like this thread because I really dislike date windows.


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15859531


Love this watch! I've got one coming later this month.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Wedding gift, she preferred no date!









Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15861271


Love this, probably my favorite Smiths.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

#realwristshot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Much easier to rotate no-date watches. Just wind, set the time and go.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My only no date watch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Flicker (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Silverwood


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My newest arrival:


----------



## krtolvr (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Another no date favourite


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## billi64 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Seiko build... HAGD All!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

New arrival today.
Smiths Navigator










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Locc (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Coldtail88 (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## EdSD (Mar 24, 2021)

My banger watch. Competition I. I think there were made by Benrus. It doesn't have a date but I put a watch band with a calendar on it.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15827542












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

No signature


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Stiletto


----------



## omega1300 (Jun 24, 2010)

Keeping it no date classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## elprimero1403 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## elprimero1403 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## AussieO (May 15, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## rolex_dad (Feb 25, 2019)

Sub









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)

Custom DC80 LHV


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bounce (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## rmorin (Oct 9, 2017)

Birth year


----------



## chap (Aug 7, 2012)

372 with plexi dome


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)

*with bonus dog nose


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

timex.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Mar 12, 2021


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Bezelsnblades (Apr 24, 2021)

My 36mm No Date cousins


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Davekaye90 said:


> View attachment 15903624


Love the watch ... retro indicies, dial, no date. Is this a custom? If not, I missed it, somehow. Some background and details would be most appreciated.


----------



## Arainach (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

My very first ND watch!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"what's life without whimsy"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

f


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful vintage mechanical Tissot, the Stylist, for Tissot Tuesday









Sent from my HD1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love plain simple watches!


----------



## JayR278 (Dec 24, 2018)

sleepyhead123 said:


> I love plain simple watches!


What brand is this? It looks intriguing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

JayR278 said:


> What brand is this? It looks intriguing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Memorigin. The brand name is on the tourbillon, though it's upside down on the picture. I did a thread on it here.









Something very different for the new year. Memorigin...


Well, this is different. While my collection is quite varied, I tend to favor simple watches. Two or three handers, plus/minus date. Even my busier watches still tend to have a "classic" look. Well, that and Speedmasters. But this one's not those. Memorigin's not really a microbrand; I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Darlinboy (Apr 24, 2011)

Today has a date, but the watch doesn't... 😃... HAGD All! 
Tudor 9401/0...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brazz (May 12, 2016)




----------



## gh1234 (Dec 22, 2019)

What a beauty! I had a modded one with the gemini dial, but it never felt quite right - I think the blue bezel really completes it


Brazz said:


> View attachment 15929889


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## danko (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Today is Friday. I love Fridays. But the date, who cares!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Can't get enough of this one&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Just loving this watch! The no date makes it so much better for grab and go.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SNGLRTY (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vacashawn (May 21, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This no date.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

And yesterday's watch...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Beer & Black Bay day. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The silver sunburst dial lume out HMT Kohinoor as a fitting start to the week.

The original strap is long, long gone, and the watch is such a strap monster it's not a joke. Today, to ward off the Monday blues, it's on a blue exotic leather strap. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## dawalsh13 (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Pepelucas1529 (Jun 27, 2021)

I have several no date watches, mainly Chronographs.


----------



## Joseph Smith (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of Kohinoor theme with this bright orange Kohinoor.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of Kohinoor theme with this "red" HMT Kohinoor. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Closing out the (Day 6) Kohinoor theme with this flat black HMT Kohinoor.










Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## WanderingFool (May 7, 2020)




----------



## argyle_underground (Jan 1, 2020)

reminded me of my liking for the yellow submarine/sandwich of vostok.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Bonus Day 7 of 6 of Kohinoor theme with this HMT Kohinoor salmon/pink mod. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Brazz said:


> View attachment 15929889


Beauty. What Omega model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## HousePanther94 (Dec 20, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OysterPerpetual


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BoriAmra (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

Stowa 
No Date, No Logo


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Vario


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

HELBERG CH1 MOKUME GANE


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## cfracing (Feb 21, 2015)

The thing about a no-date is you can use an old photo and no one is the wiser.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Laco Leipzig B-Muster


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Speedy


----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)

Love this thing.
124060


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like it's a rocky day ahead. I'm in a dark mood.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

No date SMP









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Hamilton "Hack"....


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> View attachment 16019244
> View attachment 16019245


we have heard so much about Vincero watches in the UK, how is the quality in real life?

Looks good 👍


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> we have heard so much about Vincero watches in the UK, how is the quality in real life?
> 
> Looks good 👍


I think for the price, it worth it with 20% discount code. Most Vincero design don't make it but this is exceptional.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> I think for the price, it worth it with 20% discount code. Most Vincero design don't make it but this is exceptional.


That's good, there is usually one watch in any manufacturers range that I like, even with Invicta, some of their classic older models are lovely.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I bought this cheap strap just because it looked cool, then 5 years later found a cheap watch that suited it. Good for a day out on Lake Saint Clair.
















Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

A twofer. TIssel and San Martin divers.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

Explorer 14270 today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Classic Longines Conquest dresser from the year 1970. The watch was restored at St. Imier
by Longines. The movement is a Longines 706 which is handwound. It delivers a stunning
precision. Longines is investing a lot in its horological heritage. I love it and it strengthens the brand!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

San Martin


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

^ Didn't do wrist shot for the Milgauss pic above.


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

A GI's dream


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

A genetleman's dream ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Smiley Sunday morning!


----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Archimede Pilot 42 HW with the famous Unitas 6498-1 inside


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Returned home after some urgent travel to find this one waiting. It's a nice one to ease back and resume normal programming. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## 6_2_6_4 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Schofield Beater









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following last Sunday's cream dial military mod, this Sunday I have the black/dark grey dial mod. Last week's was off a Jawahar platform and this is off the Janata platform. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1987 Timex.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## boutsk (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Got a few.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

The delightful Stowa Partitio hand wound version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Vinegar (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## GradyPhilpott (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Moonlighting (Aug 6, 2015)

Tissot Heritage Petite Seconde










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Meangraf Super R70


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## JackAction (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Frank Dux (Jun 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

My only no date wrist watch. I like the symmetry but miss the date when I wear it. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT! Beautiful and deep HMT Kohinoor blue for day 3 of blue watch week.

Paired with a skin-coloured suede leather strap to show off the shiny sunburst varying from a deep blue to indigo to nearly black depending on the light.

Wrist roll: August 18, 2021:#HMTwatch #Kohinoor for day 3 #bluewatch week #shorts #watchshorts #mechanicalwatch









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This vintage HMT "Pilot" for day 6 of 5 of my aviation theme week.

Wristroll at 













Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Susanm1166 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## JOSE G (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant and interesting HMT Vijay (Vijay means victory) for today.

Wristroll: August 31, 2021: #hmtvijay #vintagehmt #mechanicalwatch #hmtwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Victory Wednesday! This beautiful cross-hair dial silver dial HMT Vijay today.

Wrist roll: September 1, 2021: #HMT #hmtvijay #crosshairdial #mechanicalwatch #vintagewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A shot of strong dark coffee to keep me focussed through the latter half of the week towards the weekend with this HMT Vijay 'coffee' with cross-hair dial.

Wrist roll: September 2, 2021: #hmtwatch #hmtvijay #coffeedial #crosshairdial #vintagehmt #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Indeed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Mount Iwate Friday









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

First watch I've owned with no date.......no too tough to get used to.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The re release of my first watch aged 11, it fitted better then 😉


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Technically this has a date. But it has no conventional date window.


----------



## santiago53 (Sep 3, 2015)

My first no date. Stowa Marine Classic 36, handwound.


----------



## BumperX (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

250scr said:


> View attachment 16111713


Sub 14060m


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nutbeem (Jan 26, 2021)

Love no date. Who gets the date off their watch anyway?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Took this the other day, thought it looked good


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kavants said:


> View attachment 16135141


Glad you hung around buddy 👍

It is a good forum as a whole.


----------



## kavants (Jul 29, 2019)

bigclive2011 said:


> Glad you hung around buddy 👍
> 
> It is a good forum as a whole.


I'll be staying outside the Rolex sub-forum.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

kavants said:


> I'll be staying outside the Rolex sub-forum.


It is quite a toxic place 😬

Try the Panerai forum, lots of mad folk who wear dinner plates and never go near the water, but we are friendly 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

kavants said:


> I'll be staying outside the Rolex sub-forum.


Do what i do. Just check newest threads.

rolex sub forum not bad -









What Rolex (Only) Are You Wearing Today?


Explorer




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Dopey!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Do what i do. Just check newest threads.
> 
> rolex sub forum not bad -
> 
> ...


Ahh come on Pong be honest, most of the bloodshed on this forum happens there.

And not normally started by Rolex owners it has to be said.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> Ahh come on Pong be honest, most of the bloodshed on this forum happens there.
> 
> And not normally started by Rolex owners it has to be said.


I dont browse based on subforum. I just browse based on what is latest. And post away. So i truly wouldnt know.

but i have heard that gripe of trouble started in the rolex subforum by, ironically, non-rolex owners.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I dont browse based on subforum. I just browse based on what is latest. And post away. So i truly wouldnt know.
> 
> but i have heard that gripe of trouble started in the rolex subforum by, ironically, non-rolex owners.


And the o0o thread has been about the worst lately.

Warfare for days in end 🙄


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> And the o0o thread has been about the worst lately.
> 
> Warfare for days in end ?


I think there's an ongoing ceasefire


----------



## Colin T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Over the years I've found that three-hand no-date designs are my favorite. It's pretty much the only type that I keep.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Mod Monday with this HMT Janata modified with propilot style numerals for markers.

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This absolutely gorgeous HMT Kohinoor to kick off the Deepavali holidays. 

It's a shame that I am not able to capture the glorious shimmer on the vertically brushed dial and the many, many shades of blue one can get in real life from this dial. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Pic at random:


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## TheBlackDog (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## mchou8 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## 23fengshui (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful HMT Aroop for hump day. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## wristroll13 (Jun 6, 2020)

old man's 34mm omega









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This week's Throwback Thursday is with this vintage Timestar mechanical. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shenftw (Aug 24, 2020)

Like explorer but not really.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous and bright Navrang for fun Friday!

Somewhat reminiscent of Ricoh watches in the India market in 1970s, this watch is gorgeous on the wrist: slim barrel case, GP bezel, gilt markers and hands, faceted crystal, and a mosaic-like dial. What more can one ask?

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Timex Marlin.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

It started to drizzle just as I stepped into the garden for these shots. The splatter of raindrops on the blue dial reminds me of some of the "starry sky" dials!

This beautiful HMT Kohinoor in blue for warding off the stormy Monday blues. 

I usually don't wear my HMT watches on stock bracelet or straps but I made an exception for today. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Following yesterday's blue Kohinoor with this amazing yellow/golden Kohinoor today. Wearing it on a suede strap so the sheen and Sunray show up a little more! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## redtailfool (Oct 3, 2019)

Komandirskie reporting


----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

A vintage Pierce watch with the (then) famous pi logo for hump day. 
A somewhat obscure watch, but with great history if you dig around! 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. 

Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, this watch will seem to be a contemporary/modern watch, with a close inspection leading to a bit of a vintage vibe from the case. 









December 4, 2021: #hmt #trisul #mechanicalwatch #vintage #hmtwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts


The HMT Trisul in black for this Saturday. Easily the best of HMT's handwinders, the design is classic and the fit and finish is exemplary. For a non-WIS, th...




youtube.com













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)

View attachment 16276907


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

Very confusing no date watch, i guess









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

zenskar said:


> View attachment 16276907


Nice !


----------



## johnmaguire760 (Nov 26, 2021)

Broad








arrow usually satisfies me


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

No hands either.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

HMT Amrut for a lazy sunny Sunday. Amrut means nectar or honey in Hindi and the inner meaning in Sanskrit is immortality. 

This watch, true to its name, has the colour of rich forest honey but in certain light can range from caramel to Burnt caramel. 


Wristroll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwwryan (May 2, 2020)

Not a single date in my 3 watch collection. I get the value of having one but find it's highly overrated when you look at how it affects the dial's symmetry.


----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)

wwwryan said:


> Not a single date in my 3 watch collection. I get the value of having one but find it's highly overrated when you look at how it affects the dial's symmetry.


I agree. I learn the date in the morning and then don't need a reminder on my wrist afterward. I only need the time. Even a seconds hand is superfluous to me.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day HMT. This lovely Janata mod shows how a no-date HC might look, and I am loving it. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

I have several. Here is one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

wwwryan said:


> Not a single date in my 3 watch collection. I get the value of having one but find it's highly overrated when you look at how it affects the dial's symmetry.
> 
> View attachment 16279502


Ditto !


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This elegant Titan Edge in tonneau case for this Thursday. 

It's a beautiful watch and the dial offers interesting viewing depending on the light. The pattern varies from vertical lines to jagged lines depending on the light. The dial colour itself changes from a deep blue to black as your wrist moves. And of course, best of all, it's amazing on small wrists. 

Wrist roll: December 9, 2021: #titan #edge #titanwatch #wristwatch #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing this lovely Bauhaus mod of the HMT Janata this sunny Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

This vintage wrist!









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## bloomers999 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Ums (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Just in time for breakfast









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Santos


----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

No dateee









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The HKED version of the Seagull 1963 Pilot's chronograph in blue for this Monday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chnzwh (Aug 30, 2017)

It's a nice Tuesday


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## chief_D (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)

We should start another thread for "no date, no seconds hand, manual wound":


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lugan (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

naganaga said:


> This fabulous HMT Kohinoor Blue for day 1 of my Kohinoor Week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch. You have posted so many HMT watches. Do you happen to know if any models have a no date and fluted bezel? 

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

10clone said:


> Very nice watch. You have posted so many HMT watches. Do you happen to know if any models have a no date and fluted bezel?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.


Afaik, fluted bezel models have a date or a day-date. I do have a couple of mods where I have done a no-date in a fluted bezel. Will post links in a little while, I posted one last year and I've got to search for it. 

Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This HMT Kohinoor with brushed gilt dial with a black rail for day 2 of my Kohinoor Week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

10clone said:


> Very nice watch. You have posted so many HMT watches. Do you happen to know if any models have a no date and fluted bezel?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.


Here's the mod with no-date on fluted bezel:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CYvGkMaL0eS/

The other mod is one with day-date here:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CMgSIEvLW2j/


Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

For me this is the best version of the Submariner. Dial symmetry and I hate cyclops!.. sorry I had to black out the serial number.


----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

No date SMP.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey HMT Kohinoor for day 3 of my Kohinoor week. 

Wearing it on a lovely grey strap by khisatheminimalistcraft 

Wrist roll: February 9, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #mechanicalwatch #handwinding #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

MAS Arcticus


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

More recently.















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This grey linen dial HMT Kohinoor for day 4 of my Kohinoor week.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

0
















Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This (burnt) orange HMT Kohinoor for day 5 of my Kohinoor week. 

The dial changes from bright sunburst orange to flat marron with shades of vermillion and pink in between, depending on the light. Always interesting!









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## purplephoenix77 (12 mo ago)




----------



## DukeLarue (11 mo ago)

Vulcain and Dufonte


----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

naganaga said:


> Here's the mod with no-date on fluted bezel:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CYvGkMaL0eS/
> ...


Thank you for sharing. These look very nice.


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

No date San Martin SN004G V3


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright and brilliant HMT Kohinoor Peacock for a Sunny Saturday, Day 6 of 6 of my Kohinoor Week.

Wrist roll: February 12, 2022: #hmt #kohinoor #watch #peacock #bluegreen #wristroll #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DukeLarue (11 mo ago)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## jerry80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Roue HDS


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

One of my favourite pieces so far. It's just the perfect wearing size and ticks all the right boxes without having the date complication.


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Happy to join the no-date club!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Traska Commuter, just arrived a few days ago. 36.5mm x 44mm, Miyota 9039 automatic. Cool little watch.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

No date on Valentine's Day..............how fitting:


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

The other day’s WRUW that I forgot to post.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

As requested...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Propilot" mod. Paired with an orange/tan handmade leather strap.









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## veracruz (Jun 24, 2013)

I think this technically qualifies:


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## deoreo (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 2 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "Marine Klassik" mod. Paired with a vintage brown handmade leather strap.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

okoli48 said:


> So lovely !


Thanks.

Thats an old pic.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Love the no date - esp. on March 1


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 3 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Kohinoor "Pioneer Pilot" mod. Paired with a beige nylon NATO today. 

I usually mod based on Janata but went for a Kohinoor case to get the somewhat barrel shape this time. The hands are pilot han








ds.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 4 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata "NotDivers65" mod. Paired with a brown exotic print leather strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 5 of my HMT mod week with the HMT Janata/pilot "Type 20 extra small" mod.

Paired today with a deep claret handmade leather strap from Khisa


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

No date visible in this pic:


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

A new strap for my old Polerouter.


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Day 1 of my 'Colourful' week with this ice blue (aka fish blue) HMT Kohinoor export trial version.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadima (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

speedy tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## masbret (Mar 21, 2012)

Railmaster









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Parlon


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Drayton DV-01 blue dial


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My latest watch, and a very special one: Smiths PRS-25 Everest Silver Jubilee


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

My latest acquisitions have been 2 very different no-daters.




__
http://instagr.am/p/CZU_uqOJenf/




__
http://instagr.am/p/Ca_TpESsUdO/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## enzom09 (Mar 22, 2020)

Cartier Santos Mid-size









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

1958 Timex 100.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)

Nivada Grenchen Super Antarctic. Glorious.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## TheGreekPhysique (Jan 30, 2018)

A BOGO if you will:


----------



## Imagestreet (Apr 19, 2020)

GS SBGX089,SBGX293,and SBGX291


----------



## AllHorology (11 mo ago)

Couldn’t tell you what the date is


----------



## R_P_C (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bangalore Watch Co Cover Drive blue for a bonus day of my blue watch theme.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Yema Jumphour


----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mcmikey (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DJ_Masse (Dec 14, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

BB58.


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ayampols (May 22, 2020)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

DaleEArnold said:


>


Love that dial


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Enzo


----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My only no-date:


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Helson bronze ETA2824 on python


----------



## oicla (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Forgot about this one, one of my favorites:


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Kaventsmann


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Delawareguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Not a wrist shot but…










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## A Wise Prof (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

No date? Here you go...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hotlesbianassassin (11 mo ago)

Huge fan of no date watches (half my non-G- Shocks don't have a date function). Here's one:


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

My Smiths Everest two hander.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Received this beauty all the way from the USA last month and I’m hugely impressed with it. It’s an Islander [ISL-80] with a Seiko NH38 (24 jewels) automatic movement which is so comfortable when worn on the provided bracelet that I haven’t bothered to try it on the additionally enclosed leather strap yet!


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> My Smiths Everest two hander.


Doesn’t it have three hands?


----------



## GumbyFan (Nov 3, 2008)

BB 58


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## damienmcguigan (Apr 22, 2019)

Omega Seamaster 300 Heritage


----------



## Andoy (8 mo ago)

PAM00111


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice piece. Could you share a reference number and does it come in black?

Thanks


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

10clone said:


> Very nice piece. Could you share a reference number and does it come in black?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry about the late response. It's a 1968 iwc yacht club no date not black but they did do a blue face I hope that will help 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## sixeighthunter (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## 10clone (May 30, 2020)

say76 said:


> Sorry about the late response. It's a 1968 iwc yacht club no date not black but they did do a blue face I hope that will help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


It's a beautiful piece. Was hoping I found my oyster perpetual alternative


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

RZE Endeavor


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

A new addition to my collection.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## samson66 (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mojoatomic (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Steinhart Marine Terra Incognita watch.ru2012 #3/100 44mm and Vostok Marine LE hand wound watch.ru2022 #3/10 42mm
Name "Vostok" was given to the Chistopol Watch Factory after Yuri Gagarin's flight on the Vostok-1 spacecraft. And this series of spaceships was named in honor of the flagship of the First Russian Antarctic Expedition of 1819-1821 on the sloops Vostok(Orient) and Mirny(Pacific or Peacemaker) under the command of Captain 2nd Rank F.F. Bellingshausen and Lieutenant M.P. Lazarev, the main goal and results of which was to find a alleged southern continent "Terra Australia", now called Antarctica.
Currently, the Chistopol watch factory "Vostok" produces watches and clocks entirely of its own full in-house manufacturing.


















Same cases the factory use from 1943. During the war, the plant was called the Factory of the People's Commissariat of Mine Weapons No. 835 (Second Moscow Watch Factory in evacuation)










After the War with name Chistopol Watch Factory


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu1s95 (Jan 13, 2021)

Fortitude Lite









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenCanale (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

wkw said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is a great shot. Nice photography of a beautiful watch.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

snowbongo said:


> View attachment 16673650
> View attachment 16673651


Love that Farer Universal textured dial with small seconds. What model is it, please?


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

drummer13 said:


> Love that Farer Universal textured dial with small seconds. What model is it, please?


That stunner is the Stanhope II!


----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank You !! I am on the hunt


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

drummer13 said:


> Thank You !! I am on the hunt


Watch Recon will be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## icanmakeamess (7 mo ago)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty, and great condition. Gonna have to add this to my Seiko bucket list.

My no date isn't a Seiko, but Japanese made none the less.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## drummer13 (Jan 3, 2010)

snowbongo said:


> Watch Recon will be your best bet. Good luck!


Thanks. I love the hunt after all these many years


----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

”no dater”… “hand cranker”


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

Here’s a couple…


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## timk (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Heuer 1550SG









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

5513









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Bob (8 mo ago)

No date_ on the watch..._


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## VKM (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Dobra (Jun 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The Nethuns (No. 7 Bronze Dial Swiss Made)


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Grade 5 Ti @ 8000m .


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love simple watches!


----------



## BoostMasterZero (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Newly arrived Isotope HydriumX "Will Return".


----------



## WatchSapper (7 mo ago)

I do miss having the date on my watch when i wear this thing but it is very comfortable and i still gets worn often.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## oprhodium39 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## jpwatchme (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Gruen Precision Airflight (c.1969-70).


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


I can only agree with you on this one 😀👍


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“The Big One..The Real Deal”
Zlatoust 192-ChS (Agat) 60mm (75mm w/Crown) (Hand-Cranker)*









*Baseball Straps & Coasters by MOTT STRAPS (Solar g-shocker)*



























*and MR. BEAN…*








*Cheers! *


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRUPPO GAMMA Vanguard Bronze MKIII
on Di Stefano’ Strap (Blue Dial) (44mm)*



























*“TAAA—DAAA!”*








*CHEERS!  *


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Back from the Art of the Watch spa: Lord Elgin w/superlative 780 movement, originally given to a U.S. Steel employee “For 40 years of loyal and faithful service” in February 1964 (on Bulang & Sons beads of rice). Given the pressure test, I’ll be keeping it away from water !


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Speedy on Baseball Tuesday












































Cheers! *


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Those


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Two Trailer Park Girls Go
..Round The Outside”
..Round The Outside”
”GUESS WHO‘S BACK…. BACK AGAIN?” 
KAVENTSMANN’s BACK….BACK AGAIN!



























PROOF of LIFE:



























MADDOG Buckle:


























..Apologies for so many pics!
..JEERS!  *


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)

Loving the Reverso on a bracelet!!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Gondar Bronze on Bund Tuesday





















































Cheers ‘Tina Ears! *


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

I was expecting a lot of Invictas in this thread....a watch for those who can't get a date. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Who needs a date, eh?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Wishwatch (8 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Got ‘Tina?…
















*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

I only own no dates. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Evening Switch ‘em Up for some Biz & Dinner..



























Yea…I Know, It’s a Non-Diver..








& How do you Make a Speedmaster Chunky?
..Put it on a Bund,
Post it, & Run!*


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More pics of that one. Great looking watch.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

Stundenzeigeruhr today. Not my favorite combo, but I'm waiting for a strap order and wanted something casual.


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## metatime (Dec 27, 2010)

GO









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't own any that DO have a date.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caravelle Sea Hunter and Gracie


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*TERRA CIELO MARE: CRONO SORCI VERDI LE (#287)
(on MOTT STRAPS!)


























Cheers! *


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

No date needed for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Seven Sins Diver by Core Timepieces technically counts as a no date but it’s a little sinister in its approach. Have a great week everyone and don’t feel the wrath


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Wearing the Vero "North Coast" today:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## cyclewatch (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Shutterbug57 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*FiTs ME JuSt FINE…



































and Right Under the SHIRT-CUFFS..*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthTX (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The Ranger.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Steinhart Bronze (47mm)

















Cheers! *


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Kohill (Dec 6, 2021)

The trusty BB58.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## goatgibson (May 13, 2016)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Diving into the weekend Chicago style with Farr & Swit’s amazing Wayfinder. Mastery of lume, legibility, and durability


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Raymond Weil blue watch Monday style with the Freelancer. No date but an awesome openworked balance wheel


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Knutikov (Dec 16, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Winfield Mission Lead


----------



## bonedaddy33 (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Crabman1972 (Sep 19, 2011)

GO on a Barton silicone strap.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*STEINHART
Nav B-Uhr 47 Automatik B-Muster


























“Fly ‘em, don’t Dive ‘em”..*


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy Wednesday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

No date style, full Lume dial, and sweeping seconds quartz movement in this beauty from Farr and Swit out of the Windy City itself, Chicago Illinois


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Switched to a brushed milanese mesh bracelet...


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)

_*







*_


----------



## Orisfanboy (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## GumbyFan (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## IamAce (Dec 17, 2017)

Omega Marine from the early 30s


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Colorful no date Art & Time style from Ernst Benz today


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 1218


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Lew & Huey …and “Sparky” the Dog!












































“You can Beat Me Down, but I’ll Keep Coming Back” (CV)*


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

My whole collection qualifies.

















And a wristshot for good measure


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…It’s really not that BIG


























“Jeers!”*


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sydney7629 (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Surfboard.


----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## gliebig (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Wishin' I were a fast freight train”…

















“Born on the Bayou”… (Creedence Clearwater Revival, circa1969)*


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Where No-One Knows Who You Are..


























But, …they could probably figure that out pretty quick*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*KAVEEE Sunday!
…and boy am I “Triggered”



































Kaventsmann Triggerfish (#NR 20)*


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and, it just never ends…



































“Ground Control,..to Major Tom”*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

66-8059









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## OmegaA (7 mo ago)

I know it's not on the wrist, but there's no date...lol


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## blucupp (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## issey.miyake (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Regards, Ron


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Since it's Tuesday.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Buchmann69 said:


>


Wow, that’s ab amazing”no date” curated collection you have there! I’m overwhelmed 😍👏🏽🔥


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

My primary collection and not on the wrist. Perhaps a bit too similar. What do you think? Which do you prefer?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

hogwldfltr said:


> My primary collection and not on the wrist. Perhaps a bit too similar. What do you think? Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 17004748


🏆

Air King for the win!


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Here's a few still in the stable.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Went to go fly one of my RC airplanes tonight, had to wear my pilot-esque build.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure if I posted this before but got the Tudor Black Bay for today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## COUPET (Sep 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Wow, that’s ab amazing”no date” curated collection you have there! I’m overwhelmed


Thank you!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## hogwldfltr (Sep 2, 2012)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> 🏆
> 
> Air King for the win!


Thanks!! It's the most recent addition!!! I like it a lot!!!


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Crosspolytope (Aug 21, 2019)

Moonphase isn't date


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wishing it was the 53mm one..
..but nope it’s only the 46mm
































& no.. it’s Not “Al Bundy” Friday*


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

3861


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## razalizulkifli (2 mo ago)

#hamilton #hodinkee #fieldwatch











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

This wristshot is going to appear in many topics today


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Xymox (7 mo ago)

hogwldfltr said:


> My primary collection and not on the wrist. Perhaps a bit too similar. What do you think? Which do you prefer?
> 
> View attachment 17004748


Give me that OP every day of the week.

THE classic sports watch? in a restrained steel face? on a bracelet?
The Milgauss & Air-King look like wAcKy cousins next to our champ in the middle.


----------



## razalizulkifli (2 mo ago)

Good day everyone











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*on the Bund today
















Peace*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Electricianz The MokaZ


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Cdn328is (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## The Red Goat (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Sinn U50 Pro


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Terra Cielo Mare
















Six Million Dollar Debt..*


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

Marlin California 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## Glock2710 (Jun 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Beechcreekgary (3 mo ago)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Solbor (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

Wind and wear


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Lunar Pilot


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Hack.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
































and a “Happy Thanksgiving” to all!*


----------



## Btreichel87 (Jan 20, 2016)

garydusa said:


> *“Turkey lurkey doo, and Turkey lurkey dap,…
> I eat that Turkey,…..Then I take a Nap!”
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really post the same series of pics in about a dozen threads? All at the same time? C'mon man. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Enjoying the KAVENTSMANN TRIGGERFISH while “ignoring” my work today..
























Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a MARANEZ on a Tread in a Toolbox

















a BLOOPER
















..reminds me of that “time” in my childhood
…, Enjoy The Day Everyone!*


----------



## Bos_Taurus (5 mo ago)




----------



## TimeOnTarget (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

NTHursday Swiftsure.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


Agreed on rotation hate having to do date ..i dtn look for date on watches i can check phone more reliable


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## mark1972 (Feb 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Just arrived…


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

Let me lower the property value. 🤣


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Two similar, and yet so different, no date watches by tissot 
















Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Earthbound2 (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## mahin55065 (Jul 1, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16708934


Panerai! One if my favorite!!

Sent from my SM-A125U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

two of my favorites


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## hl0904 (3 mo ago)

Oyster.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

WatchHoliday said:


> No date rules!


The Oyster is by far the most beautiful R. I like e the clean minimalistic design.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

dsquared24 said:


> View attachment 17093590


Ahh, you can’t go wrong with something rectangular 👏


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2021)

usgajim_2935 said:


> View attachment 17093587


Love it!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robinoz (Jul 20, 2012)

Here it is, my TW Steel without date complication. I don't need a watch with the date, I boot my laptop up most mornings and it tells me what date and year it is.


----------



## ronhan (Jan 20, 2017)

Reverso Latitude Classique








Regards, Ron


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## longle10 (Mar 10, 2020)

No date









Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stchambe (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7763


----------



## Steverino 417 (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Pastor Chris (12 mo ago)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17134160


I really like that one!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

wwarren said:


> I really like that one!


Thanks…..one of my favourite watches…the brushed bronze dial is quite stunning.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> Thanks…..one of my favourite watches…the brushed bronze dial is quite stunning.


Is that a Colareb strap?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

wwarren said:


> Is that a Colareb strap?


Can’t remember the name of it…Will have a think 👨🏻‍🦳


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## johnniecats (Dec 29, 2021)

Yesterday


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

Technically, ALL of my watches are No Dates — I need reader glasses, so I can’t see the date on any of them!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dougiebaby said:


> Technically, ALL of my watches are No Dates — I need reader glasses, so I can’t see the date on any of them!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice box Dougie 🥰


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

Greg75 said:


> View attachment 17136137


What watch is this??

Edit: an image of the case back also?


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Suspicious Chihuahua said:


> What watch is this??
> 
> Edit: an image of the case back also?


It's an H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour Centre Seconds Concept (Funky Blue) Ref. 1200-0215.

Here you go:


----------



## Suspicious Chihuahua (4 mo ago)

Greg75 said:


> It's an H. Moser & Cie. Endeavour Centre Seconds Concept (Funky Blue) Ref. 1200-0215.
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 17136183


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Greg75 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Turpinr (Dec 10, 2017)

The pic is a few years old and the reason I took it was because I was surprised my Air King had any lume at all


----------



## SCP2021 (Jun 13, 2021)

lo_scrivano said:


> Maybe I'm alone in this category since I have seen so many posts about the importance of a date function but I don't care for a date window on my watches. My personal reasons being:
> 
> 1) I find no date watches more symmetrical
> 2) I have very bad eyesight (yes I should probably get a cyclops watch)
> ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SwoleBrotato (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dover (8 mo ago)




----------



## AlanTran (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## kidd6454 (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Omega Seamaster 2677-8 from 1950.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------

